# Temperatura mínima mais elevada de sempre



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2007 às 19:15)

*VAMOS PODER IR À PRAIA NO INVERNO*

_"Agosto é em número de dias de chuva e do total de precipitação o mais chuvoso de sempre, segundo os registos de medição instalados na Serra do Pilar, Porto/Pedras Rubras e Montalegre. Curiosamente em Lisboa, em Agosto do ano passado choveu mais do que a precipitação até hoje obtida. Isto porque, explicou Fátima Espírito Santo, do Instituto de Meteorologia, “a 30 e 31 de Agosto de 2003 verificou-se uma elevada precipitação por contraste com o resto do mês em que pouco choveu”. Fátima Espírito Santo acrescentou que o calor verificado entre 23 e 27 de Julho último não representou uma onda de calor (neste fenómeno são necessários seis dias). Contudo, Faro registou a 26 de Julho a maior temperatura máxima de sempre com 44,3ºc, e a mais elevada temperatura mínima de sempre obtida em Portugal com 32ºc."_

Correio da Manhã (21 de Agosto de 2004)


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2007 às 20:04)

Gerofil disse:


> *VAMOS PODER IR À PRAIA NO INVERNO*
> 
> _"Agosto é em número de dias de chuva e do total de precipitação o mais chuvoso de sempre, segundo os registos de medição instalados na Serra do Pilar, Porto/Pedras Rubras e Montalegre. Curiosamente em Lisboa, em Agosto do ano passado choveu mais do que a precipitação até hoje obtida. Isto porque, explicou Fátima Espírito Santo, do Instituto de Meteorologia, “a 30 e 31 de Agosto de 2003 verificou-se uma elevada precipitação por contraste com o resto do mês em que pouco choveu”. Fátima Espírito Santo acrescentou que o calor verificado entre 23 e 27 de Julho último não representou uma onda de calor (neste fenómeno são necessários seis dias). Contudo, Faro registou a 26 de Julho a maior temperatura máxima de sempre com 44,3ºc, e a mais elevada temperatura mínima de sempre obtida em Portugal com 32ºc."_
> 
> Correio da Manhã (21 de Agosto de 2004)



Acreditar nesse noticia é a mesma coisa que acreditar que as formigas vão dominar o mundo... eu adorava saber quem é que arrota tais conclusões ou estudos...Nada na meteorologia é 100% certo mas existem tendencias gerais provocadas por certos fenomenos exteriores a nós que nós ainda não percebemos.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2007 às 20:10)

Gerofil disse:


> *VAMOS PODER IR À PRAIA NO INVERNO*
> 
> _"Agosto é em número de dias de chuva e do total de precipitação o mais chuvoso de sempre, segundo os registos de medição instalados na Serra do Pilar, Porto/Pedras Rubras e Montalegre. Curiosamente em Lisboa, em Agosto do ano passado choveu mais do que a precipitação até hoje obtida. Isto porque, explicou Fátima Espírito Santo, do Instituto de Meteorologia, “a 30 e 31 de Agosto de 2003 verificou-se uma elevada precipitação por contraste com o resto do mês em que pouco choveu”. Fátima Espírito Santo acrescentou que o calor verificado entre 23 e 27 de Julho último não representou uma onda de calor (neste fenómeno são necessários seis dias). Contudo, Faro registou a 26 de Julho a maior temperatura máxima de sempre com 44,3ºc, e a mais elevada temperatura mínima de sempre obtida em Portugal com 32ºc."_
> 
> Correio da Manhã (21 de Agosto de 2004)




Digo-te mais gerofil. Foi um episódio de calor bastante estranho. Nessa altura minha tv pifou com o calor que fazia dentro de casa apesar de ter os estores corridos todo o dia para não entrar a luz do sol. A roupa que tinha a secar no estendal parecia um pau de tão ressequida que ficou (bastaram 2/3 horas) e uma boa parte dela tive de a deitar fora. Havia pessoas a dormir nas varandas das habitações ou dentro de carros e outras como naquela reportagem que a sic mostrou na altura, foram tentar dormir pró areal da praia de Faro. Todos se lembram e espero que leve muitos anos a regressar uma onda de calor como aquela.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2007 às 20:32)

Agreste disse:


> Digo-te mais gerofil. Foi um episódio de calor bastante estranho. Nessa altura minha tv pifou com o calor que fazia dentro de casa apesar de ter os estores corridos todo o dia para não entrar a luz do sol. A roupa que tinha a secar no estendal parecia um pau de tão ressequida que ficou (bastaram 2/3 horas) e uma boa parte dela tive de a deitar fora. Havia pessoas a dormir nas varandas das habitações ou dentro de carros e outras como naquela reportagem que a sic mostrou na altura, foram tentar dormir pró areal da praia de Faro. Todos se lembram e espero que leve muitos anos a regressar uma onda de calor como aquela.



Oh Agreste eu fui dormir para a praia de Faro nessa altura, mas com a cinza a cair em cima, se fosse só o calor era menos mau, o pior foi o incêndio que devastou desde de Almodôvar até Barranco do Velho, não tenho fotos da altura, mas era medonho, cinza a cair em Olhão, Canadier's a virem buscar água à Ria Formosa, onde eu moro tinha uma vista para a Ria Formosa via-se bem os canadiers num vai e vem constante, espero não repetir essa onda de calor isso sim foi uma onda de calor não importa os dias, importa sim  a cinza, o bafo quente, mal conseguia-se respirar, isto no dia a seguir, no domingo quando registou-se essa temperatura estava na praia verde fugiu tudo começou a arder por cima de Castro Marim o fumo era tão escuro que o pessoal pensou que era ali perto dos carros desatou tudo a fugir, mesmo à noite, a minha casa registou 34ºC nesses dias era tipo forno


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Jan 2008 às 20:32)

Olá a todos:
-Eu costumo passar férias na 2ª quinzena de julho invariavelmente em Altura já perto da fronteira de V.Real de S.António  e é curioso ver pessoas a falar desses   incríveis dias de calor.A minha estação portátil que tem indicadores  razoavelmente aferidos já que ando sempre atento aos seus valores registou dois dias em que a máxima foi de 45,2º e imagine-se a mínima da noite metida nesses dois dias foi de 32.8º.Foi impressionante.De dia com os tais 45º o vento que soprava moderado de nordeste queimava as faces do rosto das pessoas.Resguardávamos a cara com as toalhas molhadas .As praias estavam desertas e enchiam-se de gente ao por do sol ,mas ainda assim o cenário era dantesco, porque o vento de norte .nordeste ainda a mais de 40º inundava tudo de cinzas dos incêndios que um pouco por todo o interior algarvio lavravam.o céu estava negro e tenho fotos dessas férias.
Ao 3º dia milhares de turistas tinha já fugido de tais paragens.Mas aquela noite com aquela surrealista mínima foi histórica.Ah é verdade: eu estava numa casa sem ar condicionado.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2008 às 13:49)

Nesse dia estava na Ilha da Armona em Olhão. Um sitio que tem uma brisa maritima bastante agradavel e nunca sentimos os "calores" do continente.

Até esse dia. Água quentissima, vento moderado que queimava as faces e tudo a fugir da praia, Porquê? As vespas ficaram loucas e desataram a aviar ferroada em tudo o que se mexia. 

Cenário apocaliptico ainda agravado pelos mencionados incêndios.

Da noite já não me lembro...talvez tenha bebido uns copos a mais...não sei


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 14:52)

Um fenomeno completamente surreal...

A fazer lembrar os primeiros 15 dias de Agosto de 2003.
Felizmente nessa altura estava em Trás-os-Montes, e o ar, apesar de super abafado durante o dia, sempre arrefecia qualquer coisa durante a noite, e lá dava para dormir qualquer coisa. O pior era mesmo o fumo e a cinza. Houveram 2 ou 3 dias que o sol quase parecia a Luz cheia, e a cinza cobria tudo.. Os carros, o chão das varandas... Até as folhas das couves! Mas até se tornava cómico, ver as pessoas cheias de cinza no cabelo..

Cómico ou não, é um cenário que gostava de não voltar a presencear...
Parecia que havia uma erupção vulcanica algures perto de nós

A tendência meteorógica adverte-nos para que fenomenos como este se tornem cada vez mais regulares... A ver se pelo menos se salvam as floresta e matas do país...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2008 às 19:31)

HotSpot disse:


> Nesse dia estava na Ilha da Armona em Olhão. Um sitio que tem uma brisa maritima bastante agradavel e nunca sentimos os "calores" do continente.
> 
> Até esse dia. Água quentissima, vento moderado que queimava as faces e tudo a fugir da praia, Porquê? As vespas ficaram loucas e desataram a aviar ferroada em tudo o que se mexia.
> 
> ...



HotSpot para isso existe repelente, mas nem repelente afastava as vespas :lman, espero que não volte a acontecer se fizesses de homem estatua já não ferravam  estavas mesmo pertinho , a agua estava cá um caldinho


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jan 2008 às 17:03)

nimboestrato disse:


> Olá a todos:
> -Eu costumo passar férias na 2ª quinzena de julho invariavelmente em Altura já perto da fronteira de V.Real de S.António  e é curioso ver pessoas a falar desses   incríveis dias de calor.A minha estação portátil que tem indicadores  razoavelmente aferidos já que ando sempre atento aos seus valores registou dois dias em que a máxima foi de 45,2º e imagine-se a mínima da noite metida nesses dois dias foi de 32.8º.Foi impressionante.De dia com os tais 45º o vento que soprava moderado de nordeste queimava as faces do rosto das pessoas.Resguardávamos a cara com as toalhas molhadas .As praias estavam desertas e enchiam-se de gente ao por do sol ,mas ainda assim o cenário era dantesco, porque o vento de norte .nordeste ainda a mais de 40º inundava tudo de cinzas dos incêndios que um pouco por todo o interior algarvio lavravam.o céu estava negro e tenho fotos dessas férias.
> Ao 3º dia milhares de turistas tinha já fugido de tais paragens.Mas aquela noite com aquela surrealista mínima foi histórica.Ah é verdade: eu estava numa casa sem ar condicionado.






Agora que já sei colocar aqui fotos pois eis esta surrealista de Altura,em
26 de julho . O quadro era mesmo dantesco e embora a qualidade da foto não
seja a melhor ,ela está purinha real...não tem retoques.Eram assim que estavam os céus e no momento que tirei esta foto (cerca das 20 h)estavam 
ainda 43º.Caminhávamos para a noite com temperatura mais alta desde que há registos em toda a região.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2008 às 17:46)

Era mesmo essa cor de céu que se via-se também da Praia Verde, o cor do céu alaranjado, o calor tórrido parecia ser o fim do mundo, nesse ano ardeu 30 mil hectares no Algarve


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jan 2008 às 16:23)

É verdade, lembro-me como se fosse hoje .... Num desses dias, creio que foram cerca de 5 dias quentissimos, mas no dia em que tudo começou, fui á Universidade. No friozinho do ar condicionado a fazer as minhas coisas, começou a incendio que atingiu mesmo as estufas aqui da Universidade do Algarve... quase que tive que ir de fazer de bombeiro. Era uma fumaça imensa ... 
 Depois quando fui para casa (ainda de autocarro) lembro-me que ali junto á Eva (costuma haver brisa) senti-me uma autêntica sardinha e o calor (não o sol), o prórpio ar quente queimava-me os olhos ... Devorei 2 gelados 

 Lembro-me que no final do dia (já escaldando), levanta-se nortada na zona em que moro .. refrescou? nada disso ... então um autentico frango assado, pois o vento trouxe um vento quentissimo ... O mesmo que sente-se ao lado de uma fogueira. 
 A noite bem ... nem conto de manhã lençois para a roupa suja, não escapou nada ... em casa á noite tinha cerca de 36º 
 Dormi de janela aberta ... não as pressianas ...Tinha calor mas não era parvo 
 Acho que não dormi quase nada ...
 Os 4 dias seguintes foram horriveis: Calor tórrido, cinza, incendios , um inferno !!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2008 às 23:00)

Foram 5 dias.É verdade .Mas 3 dias, foram verdadeiramente do outro mundo.
Creio que foi 25, 26 e 27  embora 28 e 29 permanecessem muito quentes.
O vento Norte era abrasador.Queimava,  mesmo se estivéssemos à sombra.
Esperávamos pela noite e nada .vento norte de 35, 36º.À meia-noite íamos para a praia para tomar banho,já que era a unica maneira de  refrescar-mo-nos. E ajudados pelo luar que então acontecia, que surrealistas noites que ali passei...
Para um homem do litoral norte,como eu, aquilo não existiu.Foi irreal.
Depois, pedi explicações a quem me pudesse explicar aquele fenómeno.





E em termos básicos foi assim:
Houve uma corrente Sueste forte da Argélia para o sul peninsular e depois 
deste ar quente instalado nesta vasta região , foi forçado a descer devido à posição dos centros depressionários na altura,e rumou de Nordeste para Sudoeste continuando a aquecer.E como a orografia algarvia ainda dá uma ajuda para o efeito Fohen o ar ia aquecendo ainda mais até chegar à costa.
Daí que as máximas e as mínimas desses três dias fossem mais elevadas na praia de Altura do que em Sevilha, ou Amareleja...
Aí está mais uma foto desses loucos dias....


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2008 às 15:38)

Esta imagem da NASA tirada no dia 26 mostra bem o que se passou no Algarve, a causa para valores tão anormais como incríveis deveu-se a uma violenta tempestade de areia que ocorreu no deserto do Saara, onde o vento de leste transportou parte dessa tempestade para o Algarve, e devido a outros factores como os incêndios que transformaram o Algarve num autêntico forno , muita gente dizia na rua por causa dos camelos que andaram à cabeçada no deserto o Algarve transformou-se num autêntico forno


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2008 às 21:21)

Altura! Que bem conheço Altura... passei lá as férias do Verão durante 8 anos seguidos, como era pequenina em 1990 


Quanto a esses dias de Julho, pensava eu que tinha passado mal cá em Braga, mas olhando para as fotografias e lendo os vossos relatos é verdadeiramente assustador o inferno que se abateu sobre o Algarve


----------

